# which P99 to buy????



## 03stage2 (Sep 22, 2006)

So im going to buy a P99 Friday. On their website I see 3 diferent models:
WAP65022 - 9mm
WAP66022 - .40 S&W
WAP78053 - .40 S&W

Im debating between 9mm and the .40 and looking for input on which is best for me. The gun will eventually be used for CC. Also what is the diference between the two .40 models?

Lastly, the only place to have them in stock is Gander Mountain. I have never bought a new gun before and had a question. Do big retail chains like this "deal"? Or should I expect to pay the full $665.00 retail price?

Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gander Mountain is high. I paid $545 for my P99 3 months ago. The gun is really sweet in 9mm. In 40, it will have a lot more muzzle flip. I think U will be happier with it in 9mm, as it has a high bore axis.

Gander Mountain will also not deal, unless the weapon is scratched. I looked at a p99 at the Houston Gander Mountain a few months back - I even told them that their price is ridiculous. They are pretty much AT LEAST $50 too expensive on all of their handguns, if not more. They have a nice seletcion and I like to look there. But, that's all.

U will want the A/S model - it is what the P99 is famous for. The QA trigger is similiar to a Glock - the same on every shot. But, it is too heavy. The A/S is rare, but they are being imported again since Spring of 2006. And, U may need to have a local shop order U one. But, they are out there.

Anything over $600 is a rip on a P99.

As for the exact model # - go to the Walther Forum ( www.waltherforum.com ). I've seen people there who know the exact sku #'s of the gun and what is what.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I love my 9mm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*Mine...........*

*....in case I didn't make it clear .....MINE!:smt1099 *


----------



## 03stage2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *....in case I didn't make it clear .....MINE!:smt1099 *


Yours sold, and $1200 is wayyyyy out of my price range!:smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

03stage2 said:


> Yours sold, and $1200 is wayyyyy out of my price range!:smt068


I think he has another used one for sale - a regular one.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Walther P99 $475.00*

Say I just started stocking the P-99 in my store I have the P-99QA it sells for $475.00 it is a .40 cal. and is brand new in the box!! Only thing is the color-desert tan.


----------



## Big Dave (Oct 17, 2006)

billdeserthills,

Do you carry the P99c AS in 9mm? How much would that be?


----------

